# Ember Tetras with Shrimp



## BarryH (10 Sep 2020)

I have a tank with Blue Dream shrimp in it and at the minute, they look a little lost. Just wondering if Ember Tetras would make good tank mates for the shrimp? 

My other tropical tanks are shared by Harlequin Rasboras and Fire Red Sakura shrimp and they continue to thrive and they have always been good tank mates but I was thinking of something a little different.


----------



## hypnogogia (10 Sep 2020)

Embers are very peaceful in my experience, so you should be fine.  They will give a nice contrast to the blue shrimp.


----------



## Driftless (10 Sep 2020)

Embers make perfect tank mates with Shrimp.


----------



## Luketendo (10 Sep 2020)

They don't take any notice of my shrimp.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (10 Sep 2020)

Yep, I have embers with blue velvets. The embers ignore the shrimps, and I haven't seen them go for babies either.


----------



## lilirose (10 Sep 2020)

I also have shrimp and embers in the same tank with no issues.


----------



## BarryH (10 Sep 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> Embers are very peaceful in my experience, so you should be fine.  They will give a nice contrast to the blue shrimp.


That's what I was hoping for. 

I made a bit of a daft mistake when I set the Blue Dream tank up. As with all my other tanks, I used a black vinyl background and the blue shrimp get lost against it. Hopefully the Embers will add a bit of colour until I can get round to changing the background.


----------



## frothhelmet (11 Sep 2020)

Embers do not view babaulti shrimp or gammarus as food. Also I have never seen Embers even peck at the decor - let alone a possible baby shrimp invisible to the eye.


----------



## EmreD (18 Dec 2020)

My experince is same as abobe answer. They are perfect match in a nano tank.


----------



## Driftless (24 Dec 2020)

I have embers and green tetras in a tank where there is a vibrant shrimp population, I have never seen them interact.


----------

